# Travailler avec un Ipad ? Pas facile...



## DrFatalis (18 Juillet 2014)

Ne pouvant plus, pour d'obscures raisons, m'identifier sur igen, (ça marche très bien sur MacG, merci), je livre ici quelques réflexions sur ce brave Tim Cook qui nous affirme, main sur le coeur et Mac sous le bureau (avant les oubliettes?), qu'il bosse principalement sur ipad.

Travailler avec un ipad ?

Pourquoi pas, mais en pratique, on est plus quagacé par les limitations de lobjet par rapport à un mac.

Je précise: je fais de lenseignement et de la recherche. Je rédige des documents et des présentations. Aucun besoin de puissance. Ces documents et présentations incluents textes, photos, schémas, extraits vidéos.

Certaines applis "de travail créateur" existent sur Ipad, qui serraient bien utiles sur Mac: Book creator, ou creative book builder, par exemple.

Mais essayer de travailler réellement avec un ipad tiens de la galère, on se croirait revenu sur un vieux pcwintel de lère windows 3.1. (et encore).

Un exemple réel: Je dois, cet après midi, rédiger un texte de 500 mots environ, en anglais. Ce court article comprend 1 photo, 2 schémas que je puis trouver quasiment tout faits et un autres que je dois réaliser. Je dois aussi utiliser un traducteur pour vérifier certaines tournures de phrases (je rédige en anglais) et afficher 3 documents «*source*» disponibles sur le web.

*Avec un mac*: jai une fenêtre pages, une safari avec 4 onglets (3 doc + traducteur). Au besoin, jaffiche els schémas disponibles, je les glisse/dépose sur pages. Je rédige tout en lisant les documents «*source*» (les références), je puis copier et coller immédiatement des citations entre safari et pages, glisser/deposer les photos. Avec idraw, je sis mon schéma, je le glisse/depose dans pages.
Ca roule. A out casser, et sans forcer (je suis tout de même censé être en vacances), cela me prend 2h environ.


*Avec un ipad:* je dois préparer mon schéma avec idraw (version ipad), et surtout lenregistrer dans iphoto comme une photo. _Il est impossible de glisser/deposer entre applications, et ça cest préhistorique_ (antérieur au mac!).

Je dois aussi stocker dans iphoto mes deux autres schémas (a afficher dans safari pour transférer dans iphoto fastidieux!) et ma photo.

Viens le moment de rédiger. Outre la minuscule fenêtre de pages (échangeriez vous votre écran 21 ou 27 pouces contre un de 10 ?), je nai absolument pas accès à Safari (monofenètre oblige - windows 2.1?) en même temps: je ne vois pas mes documents source, ou alors je dois à chaque fois glisser 3 doigts, défiler, sélectionner safari ouvert, puis faire inverse pour revenir à pages. et ce pour chaque coup doeil ou exemple à copier/coller.* Plus que fastidieux!*

Je puis aussi copier / coller tout le texte de mes documents source dans la fenêtre page ou je rédige, et scroller comme un malade... a peine mieux!

Viens le moment dinsérer mes graphiques et photos: je dois à chaque fois aller dans iphoto (pousse 3 doigts, glisse, sectionne, puis inverse...) et sélectionner, puis copier/coller la bonne dans la liste.

Résultat: ce que je met moins de 2 h à faire sur Mac m'en réclame plus de 3 sur ipad. Quel progrès!

*Bref, travailler est «*possible*» avec lipad, mais quest ce quon semde!*


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2014)

DrFatalis a dit:


> ce brave Tim Cook qui nous affirme, ... qu'il bosse principalement sur ipad.



Normal! ces journées ne faisant que 24h, comme le pekin moyen, vu le temps qu'il doit passer sur son iPAD pour le moindre des documents, il n'a plus de temps disponible pour autre chose!

Donc oui, il est tout à fait probable que ses journées de travail soient désormais totalement accaparées par son iPAD.


----------



## adixya (18 Juillet 2014)

Il y a travailler et travailler.
Tim Cook n'est pas à un poste ou on fait des documents texte et des tableurs comme un grouillot de base.

Il lit des rapports, documents et tableurs que d'AUTRES personnes ont faits, répond à des mails, au besoin utilise la calculatrice, regarde des designs qu'on lui a envoyé, gère ses rendez vous avec le calendrier, se fait ses petits rappels, ses notes persos, envoie un iMessage à sa femme, va voir le site de samsung pour rigoler de la nouvelle tablette amoled et envoyer le lien à ses collaborateurs avec une parodie Youtube qu'il a faite sur iMovie pour se moquer de HTC...

Bref ce genre de trucs qui se fait très bien sur l'iPad.

Mais pour la bureautique on est d'accord, c'est une galère sans nom sur ipad.


----------



## r e m y (19 Juillet 2014)

Il doit bien aussi saisir une recette ou 2 sur l'app Marmiton, non?

Sinon, pourquoi il aurait choisi ce pseudo???


----------



## adixya (19 Juillet 2014)

Il doit envoyer des sextos a sa maîtresse aussi !
Et mettre des photos de son petit déjeuner sur Instagram XD

Bref des trucs de PDG quoi.


----------



## Average Joe (19 Juillet 2014)

Voire, j'ai eu vent de compagnies aériennes US qui utilisent l'iPad en remplacement de leurs gros manuels de vol dans les avions. 
La raison ? L'accès séquentiel aux infos d'une part (cela correspond assez bien à l'aspect consultation de contenus inhérent à l'iPad), mais aussi l'allègement comparé à un gros bouquin de plusieurs kilos permettant de gratter sur la consommation de kérosène. 
L'iPad sert aussi dans le milieu médical, affichant en temps réel les courbes de santé des patients.
Donc oui, l'iPad a des limites que les "vrais" ordinateurs n'ont pas mais il peut faire l'affaire dans un certain nombre d'usages auxquels d'ailleurs personne n'avait songé lors de son lancement.


----------



## r e m y (19 Juillet 2014)

en d'autres termes, 

si à 50 ans t'es pas en mesure de travailler sur iPAD, t'as raté ta vie!


----------



## adixya (19 Juillet 2014)

Non mais tout a fait, l'iPad est génial et beaucoup plus productif pour plein d'usages (rien que les mails déjà) mais rend d'autres usages pénibles voire impossible.

Donc pour bosser ça dépend de ce qu'on fait. Moi je ne pourrai pas, j'ai des tableaux excel avec des dizaines de milliers de valeurs et des tonnes de courbes et macros, je fais des notes de 150 pages + 200 pages d'annexes avec des tonnes de graphes, d'annotations, de numéros de figure enfin bon ne me vois pas faire ça sur ipad lol, c'est juste exclu.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2014)

Eh, oui, pas facile de travailler avec un iPad.
C'est curieux, je me faisais la même réflexion en voyant un Twingo l'autre jour dans la rue. 
Je suis livreur de turbines à vapeur, et je trouve ce véhicule très mal conçu. Comment font les gens pour travailler avec ? C'est nul, même avec la banquette arrière rabattue.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2014)

Voilà, ça dépend du travail.

Pour moi, j'alterne iPad et Mac. mais je trouve très facile de travailler avec un iPad, notamment pour écrire, dessiner, faire de la musique, etc.

Cela dépend du travail de la personne qui s'en sert et de ses besoins. 

C&#8217;est sûr que gérer un fichier de tableur avec des milliers d'entrées est plus simple à la souris sur un écran 27, voir 30 pouces.

Pour ton exemple, c'est sur qu'un grand écran est un plus. Mais c'est aussi une autre façon de voir les choses. Le passage par Photo ne me semble pas une si grosse contrainte que ça. 

Pour mes présentations Keynote, je fais beaucoup de choses sur iPad et je trouve ça quasiment plus simple que sur un Mac.


----------



## adixya (20 Juillet 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Eh, oui, pas facile de travailler avec un iPad.
> 
> C'est curieux, je me faisais la même réflexion en voyant un Twingo l'autre jour dans la rue.
> 
> Je suis livreur de turbines à vapeur, et je trouve ce véhicule très mal conçu. Comment font les gens pour travailler avec ? C'est nul, même avec la banquette arrière rabattue.




Ha ah très drôle, sauf que Tim Cook (et c'est le sujet de ce topic) nous vend aujourd'hui l'idée qu'on peut bosser avc l'iPad en entreprise. Ce n'est que partiellement vrai.
Renault nous a jamais dit qu'on pouvait faire du transport de marchandises avec la twingo et que les routiers pouvaient les substituer à leur camion.

Et en même temps ce n'est pas idiot de discuter de cela, parce que je pense qu'on n'est pas si loin que ça de pouvoir faire de la productivité un peu plus poussée sur tablette, donc qu'est-ce qui bloque pour le moment ? Le fait de ne pas pouvoir connecter de souris et d'afficher plusieurs fenêtres en même temps. Ce n'est pas inenvisageable que d'ajouter ces fonctions qui sont purement logicielles.

Tandis que ta twingo, il faudrait carrément la supprimer et la substituer par un camion pour atteindre ton but.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juillet 2014)

L'ordinateur est pour l'instant un outil indispensable pour effectuer des tâches poussées au bureau, mais l'iPad pourrait parfaitement suffire pour l'envoi de mail et la consultation d'articles en déplacement. On pourrait très bien envisager d'avoir un fixe au bureau et un iPad pour les déplacements en lieu d'avoir un portable + un écran externe au bureau. Pour le reste, ce n'est pas ergonomique du tout. Je suis content d'avoir un écran au fond de mon bureau et ne voudrais pas travailler une journée entière sur un iPad proche de moi (mal aux yeux), ni tendre mes bras à l'autre bout du bureau (comme les fixes tactiles ).


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2014)

Comme je l'ai dit, on peut très bien travailler sur un iPad. ça dépend des taches à réaliser.

Si on m'enlevait mon Mac, je ne serais pas si malheureux que ça avec le iPad. Je trouverais juste l'écran un peu petit.


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2014)

gwen a dit:


> ... ça dépend des taches à réaliser....



Pour faire des taches, y'a effectivement des p'tits programmes sympa sur iPAD


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2014)

@drfatalis, et oui, on ne peut pas tout faire avec une tablette (avec un ordi, non plus) mais avec un peu de doigté certaines autres semblent si facile sur l'ipad...


----------

